# Finally the thread you've been waiting for!



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

;D Sorry man but the pics are coming I promise... Here are some more from the tail end of the build. This is Tally, Floridanatives daughter with her uncle Lee. You can see how much she likes to help despite the fact that she is not even a year old in the pic. She is by far my favorite niece!!! 



















A little sneak peak from the paint stages... Ya that's me sweatin my ass off! Gotta love tyvek!

















Obviously we have the latest and greatest when it comes to boat stands!!! haha! Furniture movers and bean bags did the trick!


















One more from the day we first launched her. This is about the time I found out you gotta have good balance if you wanna stay dry.









That should keep ya'll interested until we can get some more pics up.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks Great!!


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Here's what I got for now. I don't have a months worth of pics when the bulkheads, decks, and foam were going in right now so until I get those here's the grinding misery pics.

Just dropped off









Got a bit of grinding to do.









Custom ghetto glass bottom. Not much to see in a foot of water so we got rid of it.









Here I have everything ground down and in certain areas where bulkheads will be I have ground off the old gelcoat. The 2x4's helped me lean on the sides without splitting the rest of the hull.









Here is when we taped the keel. There is 2 layers of biax tape on the inside and one on the inside. This is by far the strongest part of the boat.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

That didn't work the way I wanted it to but I guess you can click on the links


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I feel out done.. At least some one knows the grinding misery i went through.. Mine was just about as bad as yours believe it or not. Mine had about 8 THICK layers of house paint, crap interlux, and 2 layer of gelcoat inside and out. And the bow was scraped all the way down on the bottom like yours.. Found mine in the woods. Seems like we picked the two worst donor boats and gave them new life


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Ha! Yeah they were donors for a reason but a little wood, epoxy, paint, and good ole slave labor goes a long way.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea thats true. What kind of paint/gelcoat did you end up using? Also what color?


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Thats matterhorn white Interlux Perfection with light blue Kiwigrip nonskid.


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a pic when we were lining up the jack plate to the engine and getting ready to drill the mounting holes.









Here is another pic with the motor after it got a little new paint.








We also started out with the Bobs Machine shop Stabilizer plate that you can see installed on the lower unit. Our thinking was that we might be able to run the motor a little higher than normal with this plate to gain a little speed and less draft while running. With this boat/motor combo it didn't perform well. Not b/c it is a bad product but b/c the motor didn't have enough HP to push the boat fast enough to where the plate would be an advantage. It ended up causing alot of drag so we took it off. It did help the boat track unbelievably straight while on plane but it was a bear to turn. Might have worked better for us with a higher HP motor.


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

Love that kiwi grip!!!! It is some awesome stuff... A little wierd to apply though...


----------

